# Book of mysteries



## henkie84

Hello, and first of all thank you for this great forum. 
I'm in the process of writing articles on mysteries, and would like to bind them and give them the name "Book of mysteries". 
Unfortunately I don't know people who studied Latin, and I've had some doubting experiences with Google Translate for instance. 
What I got so far is:
_Libro mysteria_
or 
_Liber mysteria_

Since I want to be 100% sure, I wonder, are both of them correct? If so, what is the difference between them? 
What would you suggest as the correct/nicest translation? 

Since it is a title, the word 'book' would start with a capital letter. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## fdb

The first thing you need to learn is that Google Translate is always wrong.
The second thing is that Latin has cases.
Sermon finished. Here is your answer:

Liber mysteriorum.


----------



## wandle

henkie84 said:


> I'm in the process of writing articles on mysteries


What sort of mysteries do you mean? 
Religious ones (which could be secret rites or inexplicable doctrines) or factual ones (perplexing or insoluble questions)?


----------



## henkie84

Thank you fdb for your quick reply!
Wandle, the mysteries I write about range from unexplainable artefacts in the history of archeology to chakra's. It's a collection of subjects which normally are assumed to be outside of the boundaries of ordinary science. I'm avoiding conspiracy theories, but do write about mystical experiences, UFO's, sekts, etc. 

Would this influence the translation? Or should I stick with

_Liber mysteriorum_ ?

Thanks.


----------



## XiaoRoel

También _arcanorum liber_ o _de arcanis_, en ambos casos neutro plural substantivado: _arcana, -orum_.


----------



## wandle

The preceding suggestions are good ones. Another suitable word is *occultus* which means 'hidden' or 'concealed'.

To illustrate ancient titles, take 'agriculture'.
Pliny wrote _*rerum rusticarum libri tres*_: literally 'Three Books of Country Matters'. Columella wrote _*de re rustica*_: literally, 'On the Country Thing'. Both these were in fact about agriculture.

Similarly, you could say *Rerum Occultarum Liber*, 'A Book of Hidden Things', or _*De Rebus Occultis*_ 'On Hidden Matters'.


----------



## fdb

All perfectly good suggestions. And of course there is also a body of arcane literature with the title Liber secretorum "book of secrets".


----------

